# Dovetails for small boxes



## mrobinson (Aug 7, 2011)

purchased a Rockler dovetail jig and am working on making some 9" x 5" music boxes. I was going to do a half blind joint but found that the top board, the 5 inch one, is too short for the jig to clamp, and thus moves around. I cant find a way to stabilize it. The options I can see are to either put the small 5" board in the front and the longer board on top, which is fine except I wanted the dovetails viewable from the front, or to make full through dovetails. Anyone have any other throughts.

Thank you.


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd love to see a few pics of your progress. I have looked at that jig but have yet to take the plunge.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mrobinson said:


> purchased a Rockler dovetail jig and am working on making some 9" x 5" music boxes. I was going to do a half blind joint but found that the top board, the 5 inch one, is too short for the jig to clamp, and thus moves around. I cant find a way to stabilize it. The options I can see are to either put the small 5" board in the front and the longer board on top, which is fine except I wanted the dovetails viewable from the front, or to make full through dovetails. Anyone have any other throughts.
> 
> Thank you.


don't know that jig. Can't you put a thin 1/4 thick over the face and clamp than. Don't you set the jig from the end so that the cut's come out right . It wouldn't make a difference if the piece on the frount over hang the end that was in the air of the last cut?? The jig i have is the gifkin's jig i have use it for maybe 4 yrs or more i have made around 500 box's . I sell at the craft show.


----------



## mrobinson (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried a second piece behind the 5" piece and placed a 1/4 inch luan over top of both, while the clamp held the rear piece and the 1/4 luan in place the font piece wanted to move.


----------



## mrobinson (Aug 7, 2011)

dribron said:


> I'd love to see a few pics of your progress. I have looked at that jig but have yet to take the plunge.


The Jig appears quite nice. The front piece cut a very nice dove tail. I would suspect that if the top piece hadn't shifted it would have been good as well. I got this one with the optional dust collector, which did take all the dust and chips, had nothing to clean. However, it is a bit in the way during setup. It is on sale right now. With the dust collector. Originally $193.00 and I got it for $119.00. that's why I jumped now. I've read the reviews, of which were very good, so with the reviews and the sale price, I had to purchase.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

mrobinson said:


> I tried a second piece behind the 5" piece and placed a 1/4 inch luan over top of both, while the clamp held the rear piece and the 1/4 luan in place the font piece wanted to move.


use some sand paper between them. It won't move than. The luan is kind of slick try the sand paper trick i bet it will work


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

mrobinson said:


> purchased a Rockler dovetail jig and am working on making some 9" x 5" music boxes. I was going to do a half blind joint but found that the top board, the 5 inch one, is too short for the jig to clamp, and thus moves around. I cant find a way to stabilize it. The options I can see are to either put the small 5" board in the front and the longer board on top, which is fine except I wanted the dovetails viewable from the front, or to make full through dovetails. Anyone have any other throughts.
> 
> Thank you.


Hi - I've got that that jig and you're right, Getting a short board to clamp on the top is a PIA. I think the shortest I've been able to go is about 7".
Just to test my understanding, You want the dovetails to show on the front so the front is the 9" board? Or, are you doing through dovetails?


----------



## mrobinson (Aug 7, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Hi - I've got that that jig and you're right, Getting a short board to clamp on the top is a PIA. I think the shortest I've been able to go is about 7".
> Just to test my understanding, You want the dovetails to show on the front so the front is the 9" board? Or, are you doing through dovetails?


Yes I want the dove tails to show on the front, which is the 9 inch piece. I'm doing half blind right now, since I'm just starting to use this new jig, but if I have to I will go to the full through.


----------

